
How to Build Static Checking Systems Using Orders of Magnitude Less Code [pdf] - insulanian
http://web.stanford.edu/~mlfbrown/paper.pdf
======
brudgers
Coverage at _The Morning Paper_ : [https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/05/31/how-to-
build-static-chec...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/05/31/how-to-build-static-
checking-systems-using-orders-of-magnitude-less-code/)

